# steering wheel?



## nat3d (May 30, 2013)

has anyone wrapped their steering wheel? i really want to but i cant figure out exactly how to do it. could anyone shed some light on this?

thanks in advance


----------



## Southern_cordist (May 8, 2013)

That would depend on your type of tie... I would to a Solomon bar myself, or jagged ladder... maybe check out TIAT on youtube. He has a vid on doing a Solomon bar around a hair tie... You may be able to extrapolate off of that on to your steering wheel.


----------



## Hydrashoks (Jul 20, 2013)

I sent a link to a fella i know on another forum that I do believe wrapped the wheel of his van.

Hopefully if he joins up and sees this, he'll chime in.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I would do just a basic wrap like wrapping a knife handle, walking stick, etc. That way the paracord doesn't add extra thickness to the steering wheel.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

That is a great idea. Yeah I would try out the cobra weave first.


----------



## Ronmar (Aug 14, 2013)

I did an old datsun pu wheel a very long time ago. It was just a simple wrap, using I believe it is called an "Oarsman" knot to secure the ends. The oarsman is used to add a wrap section to an oar where it rests in the oarlock. The wheel was kind of skinny, so the addition of the paracord made it a much more comfortable grip. It did seem to show the dirt fairly quickly and was difficult to clean. Because of this I would suggest an earthy color, and not the bright red I selected


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

Interesting... I might give this a try.. 
There was a weave, sort of like the overhand knot you use to wind up an extension cord, that Ive used to wind up long lengths of cord.. i think it might work. ill give it a try and let you all know how it turns out!


----------



## Halt (Aug 18, 2013)

nat3d said:


> has anyone wrapped their steering wheel? i really want to but i cant figure out exactly how to do it. could anyone shed some light on this?
> 
> thanks in advance


Hello, New to the forum....My boat steering wheel is coated with a rubber material that was degrading from the sun. I decided to wrap it with paracord.....nothing fancy just a tight wrap with knots by the steering knob. It took a long time to run the long length of the cord through the wheel and through and through....then ran out of cord! LOL I have since used a blue camo color that turned out great and provides good grip even with fish slime hands!


----------



## SHOOTER13 (Aug 5, 2013)

Now I got to do this...I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

So, I did this....
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAADKo/pmzOUzmjCNU/w1274-h718-no/IMAG0282.jpg
(pic is really big, didnt want to imbed an enormous one.)
Just a short run in the middle of the wheel. first thing i noticed is it increases the thickness of the wheel substantially almost too much. next is that it increases the traction on it a lot. I like to let the wheel slide in my hands, and with a full ring of this, i dont think it would slide easily. 
i did this short piece just to see and actually came up with something interesting. it works sort of like a hand stop on an AR to give me a bit more leverage on the wheel when i need it... (This is in a Chevy Cobalt which is famous for the power steering motor going out, so i only have powersteering about 10% of the time.)
After driving around with this a little bit, i moved it lower and to the left to about the 10:30 position. that is where my index finger rests when driving. 
Im thinking of puttin just a couple short runs like that here and there to just help with leverage.


----------



## nat3d (May 30, 2013)

i dont really know knots all that well how do you begin and end it?


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

This is interetsing and intriguing. 


I can see this being a no go on modern vehicles because it'll increase the diameter of the wheel alot. However, on my 1973 Wagoneer the steering wheel is "pencil thin" and the same in our 69 Nova. 

I had put a parts store steering wheel cover on it just to get by and give it a more positive feel, but i never could find one that fit right. I actually ripped the inner lining it when installing it so its got a stretched thin part at the bottom 



I'll get on it this weekend and will report back.


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

In thinking about this, I'm going to have to go with something dark, because it's going to get nasty from my hands.


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Okay, here's the vehicle in question...


Planning to go with this color combo for the steering wheel. Just ordered the paracord.


----------



## Parajunkie (Apr 13, 2013)

That's going to be really awesome. Can't wait to see how it turns out. By the way, nice Jeep!


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

thanks. i'll pull off the steering wheel here tonight or tomorrow and the paracord should be in my hands after work on thursday.


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Okay, so this is going to come out awesome. 

Pulled the wheel when I got home. Grabbed the longest not rolled up piece of paracord I had, which turned out to be bright purple, and gave it a test. I wanted to see if it would feel good in the hand before wasting all my time doing it as the real thing. 

I was concerned with the loops being on the "top and bottom" of the wheel, where your hand would rest, and being too agressive. I pulled the top strand a bit tighter to keep the loops more on the "front" of the wheel. Feels GREAT in the hand. realized however when tied like this, it'll use alot more of the outside color. Thats also a good thing, because the outside color will be the dark color, which will be less susceptible to getting dirty. 

Woo!



on the back the back sideof the knot slides nicely into the finger grooves. I'll probably make things more even when ido it for real, this was just a 5 minute test.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

DrMarneaus said:


> Okay, so this is going to come out awesome.
> 
> Pulled the wheel when I got home. Grabbed the longest not rolled up piece of paracord I had, which turned out to be bright purple, and gave it a test. I wanted to see if it would feel good in the hand before wasting all my time doing it as the real thing.
> 
> ...


Marn,

That looks sweet dude. I was wondering if the cobra would be comfortable for sustained gripping, glad to hear it is!


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Vin said:


> Marn,
> 
> That looks sweet dude. I was wondering if the cobra would be comfortable for sustained gripping, glad to hear it is!


R

The only time I would see if it could be a problem is if you don't pull the front stitch forward like I did so the 'ribs' are not on the top and bottom.

I suppose if you were palming the wheel a ton it could be a little rough.


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

jerks sent me the wrong color, black insted of coyote brown. New brown should arrive today.

Obviously everybody is patiently waiting to see this result, I know you are all super excited, as is exhibited by the fact that so many people have posted in here...


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

DrMarneaus said:


> jerks sent me the wrong color, black insted of coyote brown. New brown should arrive today.
> 
> Obviously everybody is patiently waiting to see this result, I know you are all super excited, as is exhibited by the fact that so many people have posted in here...


I am super excited. But I got a Sneaky McSneaks preview. :shhh: Looks freaking awesome Marn!


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Marn.... where is the finished product? I know you are traveling the country avoiding me and whatnot, but get to it!


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Dang it. I can't see DrMarns pics either. I'll have to look when I get home.


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Vin said:


> Marn.... where is the finished product? I know you are traveling the country avoiding me and whatnot, but get to it!


quiet you.


----------



## truggles (Aug 24, 2013)

Got any pics of this thing finished up and the wheel put back on?? I wanna see it inside the truck.


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

fine fine fine. I'll get off my lazy butt and finish it.

my brake parts just came in so i will be working on the truck this weekend I guess. I cant very well test it without a steering wheel, huh?

Guess I'll throw on a movie tonight and get to stitchin'


----------



## Steelman (Apr 11, 2013)

Is this thing friggin finished yet?!


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

No.

Stitched like 2" of the other side then got bored that night I said I'd finish. Then I had to put the thing back in the truck so i could drive it.

colors match perfectly.


----------

